# Top Bar Hive Books and/or courses



## jen.dharma (Jun 24, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone can recommend any good TBH books.

Also, any online courses or TBH conferences/courses in Canada and abroad I guess. 

I have a book by Phillip Chandler "The Barefoot Barekeeper" but I'm looking for a something with more detail. 

Cheers


----------



## Metropropolis (Feb 15, 2012)

jen.dharma said:


> Just wondering if anyone can recommend any good TBH books.
> 
> Also, any online courses or TBH conferences/courses in Canada and abroad I guess.
> 
> ...


I've read every KTBH-related book I could get my hands on going back 30 years.

I find Chandler's deficient, in that misrepresents many issues in order to paint top bar hives in a more positive light. 

Les Crowder's book is probably the best single Top bar book I've read. He's been beekeeping for decades, and it shows.

Christie Hemenway is a relative newcomer, but her book is also good if you can overlook her frequent pleas to buy her stuff.

I think the two together would be a good pairing.


There are also many good books out there on beekeeping that aren't specific to top bar hives that are well worth reading. Beekeeping is beekeeping, regardless of hive shape.


[ Edit: I haven't gotten around to reading Wyatt Mangum's book yet, so can't recommend. I imagine it's probably excellent, although at 350 pages, it may be better as a second or third book read than the first ]


----------



## BeeGora (Oct 22, 2013)

"Les Crowder's book is probably the best single Top bar book I've read. He's been beekeeping for decades, and it shows"

I agree with Metropropolis. Les Crowder's book was the only one I bought when I started my top bar hive.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm new to beekeeping and a TBH is the only one I have. I've read everything I can get my hands on regarding TBH's. Here's the 4 I'd recommend:

Top-bar Hive Beekeeping: Wisdom & Pleasure Combined by Wyatt Mangum
The Backyard Beekeeper by Kim Flottum
Top-bar Beekeeping: Organic Practices for Honeybee Health by Les Crowder & Heather Harrell
The Thinking Beekeeper: A Guide to Natural Beekeeping in Top Bar Hive by Christie Hemenway


----------



## Delta Bay (Dec 4, 2009)

Top Bar Hive Beekeeping: Wisdom and Pleasure Combined
Wyatt Mangum
http://www.tbhsbywam.com/

Top-Bar Beekeeping Organic Practices for Honeybee Health 
Les Crowder & Heather Harrell
http://www.chelseagreen.com/bookstore/item/topbar_beekeepingaperback

The Thinking Beekeeper - A Guide to Natural Beekeeping in Top Bar Hives 
Christy Hemenway
http://www.goldstarhoneybees.com/products/18-The-Thinking-Beekeeper/140-/

Small Scale Beekeeping Guide 
by Curtis Gentry- Free PDF
http://teca.fao.org/sites/default/files/resources/Small%20Scale%20Beekeeping%20-%20Gentry%201982_2.pdf


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

I would imagine that most of the langstroth beekeeping principles still apply.... locating the queen, feeding, checking for diseases, etc...

It's just how you manage the comb and harvest the honey that differs imo. But I've only had one topbar "like" hive... I tossed top bar only into a long langstroth to see what happens...


----------



## jen.dharma (Jun 24, 2013)

Delta Bay said:


> Top Bar Hive Beekeeping: Wisdom and Pleasure Combined
> Wyatt Mangum
> http://www.tbhsbywam.com/
> 
> ...


This is great, I'm placing my order today. Thank you!


----------



## Life is Good! (Feb 22, 2013)

When does one STOP reading?! 

I ordered Les Crowder's book and Dr. Magnum's books. I like Mr. Crowder's book for the clarity, brevity and the superb illustrations of different hive set-ups and managements. I like Dr. Magnum's book for the detailed stories and photographs. I do wish Dr. Magnum's book had an index - I will recall something in there I read but without an index it's difficult to find again in the moment. 

And then there's the on-line sources such as this forum! I'm not sure how many hours I've spent reading, researching, reading, tinkering, reading, looking at websites, reading and oh, did I mention reading?! This is one of the best resources non-print available.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Life is Good! said:


> When does one STOP reading?!


Very good question. And the answer as far as I know it is that it is a sense. I have a reputation as one of those that does anything I want. At least that is how it appears to theirs. But I do have a strong tendency to do new things well right out of the gate. THere are two things I tell people when they ask me abotu it.

1. If they ask me to do something I have never done before. I say I have never done it but will figure it out. Now keep in mind I have pre determined that I can. So tend to not agree to do brain surgery.

2. I tell people I seem to have a gift of knowing when I know enough, and more importantly knowing when I don't.

As far as Beekeeping. I have found it to be full of spook stories if you only listen to others. Sure there are problems. but I have not found one that is all that terribly difficult to figure out and move on. For those that are looking for all the answers before they start. that will never happen. Are you ready to fly by the seat of your pants with no more of a feeling that you know what is goign on for more than 5 days? Are you certain in yourself that you will be able to work your way through the mistakes. unplanned events and the outright unexpected? Have you armed yourself with the knowledge, not answers, of bees and an assortment of solutions to various problems so that you are equipped to choose the best path forward for yourself and your situation?

In the end you are not going to find beekeeping in a book. you will find it in yourself.


----------

